# Mitfahrer gesucht (Stade, Buxtehude, Altes Land)



## Knuut (5. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,
suche jemanden zum regelmässigen Biken in und um den Neuklosterwald. Versuche mit dem regelmässigen Fahren meine Kondition mal wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. 
Wäre ganz nett, wenn sich jemand melden würde.

Also bis demnächst in diesen Kino

Ride on


----------



## AND (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
seit einiger Zeit bin ich wieder regelmässig im NF unterwegs.
Allerdings mit weniger Federweg.
Wie sieht es Mittwochs, 17:30 Uhr aus ?
Wäre für mich günstig.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (11. Juni 2007)

Hi, hört sich gut an, dann sollte ich mein Bike gleich ins Auto packen und direkt hinkommen. Muss mal schauen, wann ich Mittwoch loskomme. Arbeite "leider" in Hamburg  aber sollte zu schaffen sein. Wie gesagt, erwarte nicht alzuviel von mir. meine Kondition ist mehr als mau. Bin gerade am WE wieder mit ein paar Kilometern angefangen

Bis dann


----------



## AND (12. Juni 2007)

... Treffpunkt dann Mittwoch, 17:30 Uhr, Pfingstmark Neuloster ?!


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Knuut (12. Juni 2007)

Hi, sollte klappen  wenn nicht, wo und wie könnte ich Dich erreichen ? Falls ich mal wieder auf der Köhlbrandbrücke stehe und warte


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (20. Juni 2007)

Falls sich bei Euch noch ein Termin ergibt, würde ich gern mitkommen.


----------



## AND (20. Juni 2007)

... geht los, Vorschlag:
morgen 17:30 Uhr
Samstag vormittag ?
Sonntag vormittag ?

Jemand dabei ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Knuut (21. Juni 2007)

Moin, bin leider übers Wochenende auf ner Hochtied in Goslar  
Könnte höchstens Freitag Nachmittag. Habe da nämlich schon ab 14:30 Schicht im Schacht.

Gruß ut dat olle Land


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (21. Juni 2007)

Freitag könnte ich so ab 18:00, zeitiger geht leider nicht wegen Arbeit. Samstag vormittag ist leider auch schon ausgebucht, aber der Sonntag wäre möglich. Wie sieht es denn bei Euch generell in der nächste Wochen abends aus?

Viel Spaß auf der Hochzeit! ;-)

Christoph


----------



## Knuut (21. Juni 2007)

Lass mal Freitag schauen, wer weiß wie das Wetter wieder aussieht. Woher kommst Du denn aus dem Alten Land ??

Schick mir mal deine Tel.Nummer


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (21. Juni 2007)

bin aus Buxtehude. Stimmt, wetter sollten wir im Auge behalten. Vielleicht regnet es sich heute ab und morgen wirds schön 
Telnr. folgt per pn.

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josch-vr6 (25. Juni 2007)

tach, irgendwie überlege ich gerade wer ihr seid komme auch aus buxte nur frag mich ob knuut nicht der alte lutz ist und der and nicht andreas aus neukloster ist....wenn ma bock zum biken habt dann sacht mal bescheid. bin gerne dabei. hab zwar nen 18 kg hardtail aber das geht schon haut rein schönen abend noch vllt sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## gazza-loddi (25. Juni 2007)

fahrt vorsichtig junxx!!


----------



## AND (26. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit,
Dauersonnenschein und kein Schlammloch tiefer als 50 cm.
Heute, 17:30 Uhr im Neukloster Forst ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Knuut (26. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich weiß zwar nicht, woher Du die Info hast, das es Dauersonnenschein geben soll aber mit den 50cm Schlammlöchern könntest Du recht haben. Muss mal sehen, ob ich das schaffe so "früh" im NKL Forrest zu sein. Im Moment bauen die ja wieder kräftig kurz vor der Köhlbrand Brücke und da geht Abends nicht viel. Rufe aber kurz durch. Muss dann noch Hause Bike einladen und umplünnen.

@Josh Ja das bin ich


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (26. Juni 2007)

aaaaalso ich für meinen Teil wohne erst seit einem Jahr in Buxtehude, mich kennt also bestimmt keiner ;-)
Heute geht bei mir nicht, Morgen auch nicht, wie siehts bei Euch Freitag oder am Wochenende (dort gern auch mal eine längere Tour) aus?


----------



## AND (26. Juni 2007)

... zieht mächtig zu im Moment, vielleicht der falsche Tag für soviel Streß.
Finaler Vorschlag: Sonntag, nicht zu früh ??

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alnus_glutinosa (26. Juni 2007)

Wenn "nicht zu früh" nach 13:00 Uhr bedeutet , bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## josch-vr6 (27. Juni 2007)

wusste ich doch also wer mal bock hat ne geile tour zu machen soll sich melden. bin zwar eher nen freerider aber das geht schon gruß josch


----------



## josch-vr6 (27. Juni 2007)

@alnus: was fährst du denn? vllt hab ich dich ja schon mal gesehen....


----------



## kiddykorn (5. Juli 2007)

Moin Leute, 
evtl. bin ich nächste Woche auch mal dabei, hab gestern schon einmal mit knuut telefoniert und wenn es nicht zu schlechtes Wetter ist komme ich mal mit.

Gruß
kiddykorn


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (5. Juli 2007)

@ josh: silberfarbenes Stumpjumper... Ich bin aber immer so langsam unterwegs, dass man mich selbst die Spaziergänger (Nordic walker) überholen. 

Ansonsten bin ich für jede Schandtat zu haben und würde gern mal mitkommen.


----------



## Knuut (5. Juli 2007)

Moin, ich sehe, das wird ja zum Anfang eine echt entspannte Tour ;O)
Vielleicht garnicht mal so schlecht für den Anfang. Nehme mal sicherheitshalber Schwimmflügel und Froschpuschen mit


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (5. Juli 2007)

Ich leih mir auch die Schwimmflügel meiner Tochter. Bei dem Wetter derzeit auf jeden Fall angebracht. War einer von euch in den letzten Tagen im Neukloster Forrest? Gibt es da noch Wege unter 50cm Schlammtiefe?


----------



## Knuut (5. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube NEIN !!! Aber viellicht wird das Wetter ja auch mal wieder besser, weil wollte auch mal wieder in den Harz etwas meinen Freireiter ausführen. Aber bei dem Wetter .......


----------



## josch-vr6 (6. Juli 2007)

joa wege gibt es aber die machen kein spaß 
jaaaaa harz bin ich dabei!!! wann, wo, wer????

@alnus: hmmm kann mich jez nicht daran erinnern...vllt haste mich mal gesehen mitm schwarzen hardtail und gelben deemax?!


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (7. Juli 2007)

Das Wetter soll morgen (Sonntag) schick werden    !!

Wie sieht es aus bei Euch? Formel eins könnt Ihr auch abend auf DSF gucken, lasst uns lieber dem Geländeradsport fröhnen!  

Treffpunkt 13:30 am Bahnhof Buxte Nordseite gegenüber der Post am Dönerladen?

Wer nicht kommt und lieber faul auf der Couch rumliegt, bekommt auch kein Erdbeereis! 

alnus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josch-vr6 (8. Juli 2007)

nächstes wochenende soll super werden wenn man wetter.com glauben schenken darf. da könnt man doch mal eine ausgedehnte tour machen. vllt in richtung fischbecker heide oder sokann man ja die woche über nochmal bequatschen wenn man weiß wie das wetter dann entgültig wird.

gruß josch


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (8. Juli 2007)

Ich war heute in die Richtung HaBe unterwegs (war mal bisschen länger unterwegs), würde auch gern am nächsten Woende dorthinfahren. 
Hoffen wir auf genehmes Wetter, dann können wir das in Angriff nehmen. 
Heute morgen war ich auch mal mit meiner Tochter beim Moto-X in Elsdorf "hüpfende Motorräder" gucken. Ich sage Euch, das war eine Schlammschlacht...  Einige Waldwege, die ich heute probiert habe, waren von ähnlicher Konsistenz und nur mit Schnorchel zu bezwingen. Habe dann meist umgedreht, weil machte keinen Sinn. ICH WILL ENDLICH SOMMER!!! 

bis die Tage
alnus


----------



## Knuut (9. Juli 2007)

Hi,
wir hatten gestern Nachmittag echt glück gehabt. NKL Forrest war ganz angenehm. Ein paar Löcher mit Wasser und Schlamm aber sonst ging es. Hatten viel Spaß ;O)

@Josh. Sach mal hast Du dein Handy nie an oder hast Du die Nummer nicht mehr. Hatte versucht dich zu erreichen, aber nischt. Kannst mir ja mal deine Handynummer zu mailen


Ja ich will auch Sommer


----------



## josch-vr6 (9. Juli 2007)

am wochende bin ich m samstag um 14 uhr zu haben. sonntag dann halt auch.
vllt hat mattihas ja auch noch lust und jens. wie sieht das denn mit lilo aus lutz?? lebt der denn noch?? oder ist er jez ganz und gar auf sein verein bezogen?
gruß der josch


----------



## Knuut (10. Juli 2007)

Hi, Wochenende hört sich gut an, haben im Walt mal ein bisschen was zum hüpfen gebaut. Näheres folgt  

Den Lilo gibt es noch allerdings ist der im Moment im Heirats Stress. Der will sich Ende Juli ehelichen. Somit hatte er in der letzten Zeit wenig Zeit zum biken. Sonst ist er aber noch am Start.

Ja kannst Die Anderen ja mal fragen, evtl. mit Schaufel am Samstag/sonntag im Wald


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (10. Juli 2007)

Die Wetteraussichten sind ja super fürs Woende! Samstag später Nachmittag und am Abend bin ich zwar schon gebucht, aber davor schaufel (in wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) ich mir gern Zeit frei. Aber mit Schaufeln kann ich nicht dienen, maximal mit den Sandkastenteilen meiner Tochter.  

Schöne Restwoche noch.

alnus


----------



## Jakob k. (10. Juli 2007)

Und hier noch ein Buxtehuder  .

Ich fahr nen kleines Dirtjump Sc(hr)ott mit Neongelben Felgenbremsen.
Dazu bin ich langhaariger Bombenleger, also wenn ihr mich mal seht einfach umfahren  und ansprechen.

Die meiste Zeit bin ich im Wheely unterwegs...

Touren sind nicht so mein ding, kann man trotzdem mal probieren.
Mein Bike wiegt ja auch nicht sooo viel.

Greetz Jakob


----------



## Phillipw (10. Juli 2007)

Ich meld mich hier denn auch mal.
Komm aus Apensen und bin auch ehr so einer wie Jakob der keine Touren macht, aber würde es sicherlich mal mit ihm zusammen probieren...

Bastel mir grad nen Street/Dirt Bike mitm Revell 250R Rahmen zusammen.

Grüße Phillip


----------



## Knuut (11. Juli 2007)

Hi Phillip und Jakob,
es sind immer Leute herzlich wilkommen, wenn das Wetter auch mal wieder besser wird dann kann man auch wider ohne Schwimmflügel in den Wald 
Sollten uns einfach mal treffen
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alnus_glutinosa (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo Phillip,

ich lese gerade, Du kommst aus Apensen. Da kennst Du doch bestimmt auch den Fahrradladen bei euch am Kreisverkehr. Kann man dieser Werkstätte sein Bike anvertrauen oder rätst Du eher davon ab? Oder schraubst Du eh nur selbst? 

alnus


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (12. Juli 2007)

Der aktuelle Wetterbericht fürs Woende:

Bei Temperaturen bis 23 Grad am Freitag gibt es neben Sonnenlücken auch immer wieder Schauer. Samstag sind Gewitter möglich bei 31 Grad. 

Sieht doch ganz gut aus....Vielleicht bin ich bis dahin auch diese sch.... Rüsselseuche los. Mein größtes Ausscheidungsorgan ist derzeit die Nase.  Gibt es von "Tempo" eigentlich Aktien? Bei meinem Verbrauch derzeit sollte man welche kaufen....

alnus


----------



## ducdich (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich würde mich gern einer Tour anschliessen und hätte ggf.auch Interesse einen Tag am WO in den Harburger Bergen zu biken.
Aber Neukloster Forrest usw ist auch nett.
Wo und wann trefft Ihr euch denn?

Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (13. Juli 2007)

Vorschlach:

Sonntag, 15.07. um 13:30 in Neukloster aufm Pfingstmarkt treffen?

Was sagt die Gemeinde dazu?

alnus


----------



## ducdich (13. Juli 2007)

@ alnus,

das ist doch mal was.
Ich wäre dabei, wenn der Termin bleibt.


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (13. Juli 2007)

Super, Wetter soll auch gut werden und meine Erkältung wird auch langsam besser. Bis Sonntag dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## josch-vr6 (13. Juli 2007)

mit mir wird es leider nix im NF. bin ich neugraben am biken. haben da was gefunden was meinen trieb angesprochen hat und was ich seid dem fahren muss.


----------



## kiddykorn (17. Juli 2007)

Wollt Ihr Mittwoch starten? 
Ich wäre wohl dabei, vielleicht etwas später aber ich würd kommen.


----------



## alnus_glutinosa (17. Juli 2007)

Hi, wir waren am vorgestern unterwegs gewesen, das war eine richtig gute Runde. Hat Spaß gemacht.  
Mittwoch würde ich nicht kommen können, da muss ich meine Tochter hüten.
Wie sieht es bei euch Sonntag nachmittag aus?

alnus


----------



## ducdich (17. Juli 2007)

Ich kann auch nur am WE.
Und das kommende muss ich spontan entscheiden, da noch ne Menge Arbeit auf`n Zettel steht.
@ kiddykorn
Obrady hat für morgigen Mittwoch 18:00 an der Kärtner Hütte ne Tour geplant.
Da hätt ich ja auch Lust drauf ...aber wie gesagt:"keen Tied" 
Aber vielleicht kriegt man sowas mal für`s WE geplant?!


----------



## kiddykorn (18. Juli 2007)

Alles klar ich hab mich dann mal für die Tour von Obrady gemeldet.
Am WE bin ich raus!

Gruß
kiddykorn


----------

